# Surrogate ivf,bloods and ectopic pg? please reply



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls hoping you can help me help my friend.

My friend is waiting to hear the outcome of blood tests for her surrogate ivf. She has asked me too see if i can get any answers here.

The pg test was done on Day 13 (last Monday) and was a neg. When she re-tested on Thur it was positive. She had her bloods checked on Sat (which would have been Day 19 and they were 218 -she was told they should have been around 400. She is now Day 21 post ovulation.

My friend is wondering could this be an ectopic pg? Please help and could you tell me asap  Thanks


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello iirisheyes 

I have had 2 ectopic's but do not feel an expert enough to give you advice for your friend, as ectopics and their symptoms can differ.  

However I found lots of  support and advice from the Ectopic Trust I would suggest you have a look at their main board and post to Izzie or any of the advisers, there are also lots of women who have been through this experience that will help you to guide your friend their web site is www.ectopic.org

I hope this helps you both,   sending you positive thoughts 

x good luck


----------

